# Leise Lüfter



## Jared566 (12. Februar 2009)

*Leise Lüfter*

hey da ich nun endlich mein Wakü habe *freu* musste ich leider feststellen das meine lüfter doch extrem laut sind. Habe im Threat "Silent PC" auch leise lüfter gefunden, die ich mir auch bald zulegen werde  allerdings gehen die doch noch leiser wenn man nen adapter von 12 auf 5 V hat. Und nun wollt ich fragen wie ich so nen 5V Adapter selber bauen kann (alte molex buchsen/stecker vorhanden, lötkenntnisse auch)

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## NCphalon (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*

naja wenn da so adapter dabei sin damit du die lüfter direkt an die 4 pin stecker vom NT anschließen kannst musst du die drähte so stecken (brauch ma nur ne schmale zange für) dass die drähte mit den kabeln zum lüfter an den positionen des roten und des direkt nebendrann liegenden schwarzen drahtes sind, dann läuft der lüfter mit 5V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jared566 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*

cool danke   das hat mir schonmal sehr weitergeholfen... jetzt hab ich allerdings noch eine Frage: welcher der Lüfter aus dem Threat "Silent PC" ist nicht hörbar bei 5V, lässt sich mit 5V betreiben, ist relativ günstig und kann aber noch meine WaKü (Thermaltake Big Water LCS CL-W0076 - 745) betreiben sodass das Wasser nicht zu warm wird?


----------



## Uziflator (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*

Noisblocker Xl.1


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*



> welcher der Lüfter aus dem Threat "Silent PC" ist nicht hörbar bei 5V,





> * Blacknoise Noiseblocker XL1, XE1 und S1
> * Nanoxia FX Serie
> * Noctua NF-P12, NF-S12 und NF-R8
> * Papst FGLL und NGLE
> ...



Den würd ich nehmen


----------



## Uziflator (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*

Die sollte man nur nehmen wenn keine Noiseblocker kennt.

Loonies werden nie die Qualität eines NBs erreiechen und lautstärke schon garnicht.


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*

Wenn du meinst...


----------



## riedochs (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*

Das mit der Lautstärke ist sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*

Genau!


----------



## marcgloor (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*

habe den zahlmann lüfter der ist echt sehr leise und kühlt meinen CPU bis auf 23 Grad hinunter unter desktop betrieb!


----------



## jo-ker (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*

Kann ja sein, das die NB gut sind, aber manchmal kommt es mir so vor, das ihr bezahlt werdet um den immer vorzuschlagen.  Aber ich weiß ja, das ist ein Forum in dem man das gute Vorschlagen soll. Also, nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## xx00xx (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*

schöne Erklärung 

hat mir geholfen danke!


----------



## Boombastic (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Leise Lüfter*

@jo-ker
@marcgloor
also ich habe den direkten Vergleich. Habe ein Zalman GS1000 Case, indem sind standardmäßig 2 Zalman ZM-F3 Lüfter verbaut. Habe dann lange überlegt und vor dem ganzen Umbau mir 2 NB M12-S2 gegönnt. Alle Lüfter werden über eine Lüftersteuerung geregelt.

Was soll ich sagen, einer der Zalman ZM-F3 Lüfter machte von vornherein Geräusche, auch bei niedriger Drehzahl. Der andere ist leise, aber zu hören, doch die Krönung sind die beiden NB. Von denen ist bei niedriger Drehzahl NICHTS zu hören. Für mich steht fest, das die beiden Zalman Lüfter rausfliegen und ich mir noch 2 NB kaufen werde, auch wenn der Preis SCHMERZT.

Für meinen Teil aber kann ich nur sagen, dass mich die NB total überzeugt haben.


----------

